# Happy Birthday Jaybo!



## Dixie

Happy birthday to my other half - who makes me feel like the luckiest girl on Earth every single day of the year. Have a fabulous birthday, you are hereby KING for a day!


----------



## Zurgh

Happy B-day Jaybo!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Birthday! Hope you have many more to come!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Jaybo! May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's good to be da king!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Jaybo!!!! Many more to come I hope. Now that Dixie crowned you, get your jewels back as well, lol. Have a fun day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Jaybo!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## Spider Rider

Sending you some Birthday Witches.










Good Friends - Good Times - Good Brew


----------



## Jaybo

As your newly crowned liege (thanks Honey!), I declare today International Jaybo Day! Everyone must leave work and go home. All I ask in return is a small tribute. Everyone must bake me cookies!

Yes, it IS good to be the King!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, Jaybo:


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy Birthday Jaybo!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya Jaybo!!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

Happy B-day Jaybo.


----------



## psyko99

Happy Birthday Jaybo! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Happy Birthday Jaybo!! According to your wishes I have baked some cookies...I make seriously delicious chocolate chip, oatmeal cookies. Yum. Just give me the address because...oh look at that...almost gone...

I'm going to have to bake you some more.

Have a wonderful day and year!!
*


----------



## scareme

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear Jaybo,sorry I was late but I was in the hospital, so you day had to be better than mine (except for the pain killers)!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## Headless

Belated Happy Birthday from me too Jaybo!


----------



## 2dragon

Happy late Birthday Jaybo !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaybo

Wow! Thanks everyone!


----------



## beelce

And one more (late)....
Hope you had a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jaybo.....!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Missed this the first go around. Happy belated B-Day Jaybo. Hope it was great!


----------



## debbie5

Happy B day!


----------



## Jaybo

This place is just the greatest! People are still wishing me a Happy B-day three weeks later! LOL! Thanks everyone. It's really appreciated.


----------

